# Question about emulsifying wax



## likeablelady (May 1, 2016)

Hello, I am making liqid shampoo, and I know it calls for an emulsifying wax. Cold yo please recommend what type is best for this application? Also, I wold need it for the conditioner as well. Thanks for any help that comes my way.


----------



## snappyllama (May 1, 2016)

I haven't made a shampoo yet, but I'm really curious... why would you want an ewax?


----------



## DeeAnna (May 1, 2016)

Emulsifying wax is the name of a generic product. E-wax is like "ibuprofen" vs. the name brand "Motrin." The formulation for e-wax can vary somewhat from supplier to supplier, but you won't find multiple e-wax products from a supplier. Just pick a supplier you find to be reputable and use their product. If you want a name brand product, look for Polawax.

Conditioner is best made with emulsifying conditioner (another generic product) or the name brand product called BTMS. You can use e-wax for conditioner, but it doesn't provide the same benefits to hair that emulsifying conditioner does. Susan at http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.ca/ does a good job of explaining why.

I'm curious about why one would use an emulsifier in a shampoo as well.


----------



## cmzaha (May 1, 2016)

I like a combo of E-wax or pola wax and BTMS the best in my solid shampoo bars. You do not use an emulsifier when making liquid shampoo. Hopefully you are making a surfacant based shampoo not a lye based
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/05/shampoo-formulating-regular-shampoo.html
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/04/why-cp-soap-doesnt-make-great-shampoo.html. Be aware you will Not save money making your own shampoo


----------



## likeablelady (May 1, 2016)

to thicken it


----------



## likeablelady (May 1, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> I like a combo of E-wax or pola wax and BTMS the best in my solid shampoo bars. You do not use an emulsifier when making liquid shampoo. Hopefully you are making a surfacant based shampoo not a lye based
> http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/05/shampoo-formulating-regular-shampoo.html
> http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/04/why-cp-soap-doesnt-make-great-shampoo.html. Be aware you will Not save money making your own shampoo


Thanks, no, this is not a lye based shampoo. I am not looking to save money on this, just have something I like to use. I make the bars too, bt wanted to try this ot.


----------



## snappyllama (May 1, 2016)

Oh, to thicken... i'd probably reach for Crothix instead of an ewax since I'd be worried about residual waxy buildup weighing down my hair.


----------



## likeablelady (May 1, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Oh, to thicken... i'd probably reach for Crothix instead of an ewax since I'd be worried about residual waxy buildup weighing down my hair.


I will look that up, thanks


----------



## snappyllama (May 1, 2016)

Please check out other folks that know what they are doing! I don't make shampoo, but have used crothix to adjust my body washes.


----------



## cmzaha (May 1, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Oh, to thicken... i'd probably reach for Crothix instead of an ewax since I'd be worried about residual waxy buildup weighing down my hair.


I fully agree with Crothix for thickening not e-wax


----------



## DeeAnna (May 1, 2016)

Yeah, I'd also use a thickener, not an emulsifier.


----------

